
WTF Is Aspartame and Why Is Pepsi Bringing Back the Chemical Linked to Cancer? - devy
https://www.inverse.com/article/17554-wtf-is-aspartame-and-why-pepsi-is-bringing-back-the-chemical-linked-to-cancer
======
WWKong
Nice click bait (the article is about how aspartame is not linked to cancer).

On the topic, people have somehow convinced themselves that all chemicals are
bad. And of course their "common sense" trumps couple decades of scientific
studies.

~~~
nikolay
Except that Aspartame is bad although possibly not causing cancer. All
sweeteners (even though not containing glucose) have been found to increase
blood sugar. And, on top of it, Aspartame is an excitotoxin, i.e. if you value
your brain, stay off Aspartame!

